#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How to receive money via Paypal in Sri Lanka?

## சந்தோஷ்

In my knowledge, Paypal account is not acceptable in Sri Lanka.But I heard that there ways to receive money via Paypal in Sri Lanka. Do you guys know how to receive money via Paypal in Sri Lanka?  :SL Flag 2:

----------


## Bhavya

Check out the video, hope it will help you.

----------

